# Coronary vein graft aneurysm repair



## terry James (Oct 18, 2010)

I was  wondering if anyone has come across this scenerio before and how did you code. My interventional cardiologist percutaneously placed a Gore-Viabahn covered stent to repair a coronary SVG. Would it be an unlisted code, regular stenting code or is there a code out there that I can't find that accurately discribes this intervention? Any insight to this would be wonderful.
Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 18, 2010)

For a stent placed in a coronary vein graft you would use the regular stent code, 92980. The vessel modifier used would be to whatever vessel the bypass vessel is connected to.

For example, if physician stented the vein graft to the coronary artery, you would report this as an intervention to the right coronary artery.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## terry James (Oct 18, 2010)

Even if it was to repair an aneurysm of the vein graft?


----------

